# Stock Just In 30/01/15



## Gizmo (30/1/15)

4Nine Mech Mod Copper
Apollo Mech Mod Copper
Dark Horse RDA
Doge RDA V2
Kuro Concepts 2.0mm, 2.5mm, 3.0mm
Marquis RDA
Praxis Mech Mod
Zenith V2 RDA

and Re-Stock Flip V3 Better quality!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (30/1/15)

Dont forget to bookmark this page for future updates!

http://vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

